# 1920's schwinn badge question



## redline1968 (Mar 16, 2015)

I found this in a barn on Saturday after the swap. It's a green schwinn original paint used by western union messengers.  Missing the sign I looked at the badge and I noticed that it's missed screwed.   I wonder if it's a colson I doubt it because I've had colsons before or schwinn worker had a bad day. If so then trusting badge holes for identification of frames could be a misnomer.


----------



## chitown (Mar 17, 2015)

*Great find!*



redline1968 said:


> I found this in a barn on Saturday after the swap. It's a green schwinn original paint used by western union messengers.  Missing the sign I looked at the badge and I noticed that it's missed screwed.   I wonder if it's a colson I doubt it because I've had colsons before or schwinn worker had a bad day. If so then trusting badge holes for identification of frames could be a misnomer.




The holes match several other Schwinn built machines of the 20's-early 30's which is a little further apart than the Schwinn badges (with vertical holes) of the 30's. I think someone added that badge at some point, when is impossible to say. I can't imagine Ignaz letting a World badged bike going out of the factory like that. If they wanted to use that badge, why not drill new holes in the frame and not the badge??? Very odd but odder things have been seen as well.

Pull the cranks to see if they are dated "AS _ _ "

There are lots of possibilities to have for a badge that fits, including lots of the early Chicago Cycle Supply versions of "Lincoln" "Liberty" "Spartan" to name a few.

Here are some examples of other Schwinn's with the same hole spacing.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?50182-Spartan-Badge-Schwinn

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?32691-1931-Schwinn-built


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks yes I agree they are fussy on construction. The bike was a western union messanger bike could it have a badge that said it? I'm getting the original paint to come through and it's a looker love that green. If I can't find one it's does add to the interest on the bike.


----------



## MOTOmike (Mar 17, 2015)

redline1968, 

If you have not already seen this post from last year, check it out.

LINK:  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...nion-Bicycle-Sign-Tag&highlight=western+union

Mike


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks looks like it's different.   A fellow caber said his father worked for western union and the person had a choice of buying a bike from them or buy your own. Also green was the color for the company. Why a badge mess I don't know. Seems the leprechauns are out on this one.


----------



## T.C. (Mar 17, 2015)

so this bike should have a sign liek a cycletruck and not a tank???


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 17, 2015)

redline1968 said:


> Also green was the color for the company.




Are you sure about this? I thought vintage Western Union's primary color was blue with the secondary color white? The messengers uniforms were OD green & gold.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes I'm sure, he helped authenticated and filled me with interesting history on them the bikes were green. You had the options of buying them from the company or providing your own. The signs were blue/white. The owner of this said that it was used as such. It fits because this is green with gold pinstripes. I discovered that the kids were paid by the mile. Here is the speedometer gear on the wheel it's heavy duty.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 17, 2015)

T.C. said:


> so this bike should have a sign liek a cycletruck and not a tank???




Yes no tank just a simple bike in their colors with the sign. I don't think I can put a tank on this one. I removed the badge to see what's up looks like it's always been there no changes. The size is 2 3/4 plus a little approximate.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 18, 2015)

You can actually see the outline of th "The World" badge...so must have been there for a long while.


----------

